# Light roast Bom Jesus



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

Lighter roasts do they tend to have the consistency of water. Struggling, cannot grind any finer as the sage Touch struggles to pass the coffee through portafilter. 

I have a specialita grinder any thoughts guys.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How much weight of shot are you getting out?

Brew ratio drives concentration (less liquid out for a given dose means a more concentrated shot), but darker roasts do produce more fines that bolster mouthfeel.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Are you making espresso or some sort of immersion brew?


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

I am making Expresso playing with the tamp it might help. Only thing in the back of my mind maybe the beans are not the freshist.


----------

